# Still getting positive pregnancy tests?



## mummy 2 logan

Hi
Just new to this and hope you can help. 

I went for my 12 wk scan on the 20th December 2011 to find out the baby had no heart beat. Baby measured 8 weeks :cry:
I had a D&C 2 days later on the 22nd December 2011. I was told that about 4 weeks from the date the baby died my pregnancy test would come back negative. It has now been 7 and a half weeks and they are still coming back positive. 
Has this happened to anyone else? Can anyone help plz


----------



## girlinyork

mummy 2 logan said:


> Hi
> Just new to this and hope you can help.
> 
> I went for my 12 wk scan on the 20th December 2011 to find out the baby had no heart beat. Baby measured 8 weeks :cry:
> I had a D&C 2 days later on the 22nd December 2011. I was told that about 4 weeks from the date the baby died my pregnancy test would come back negative. It has now been 7 and a half weeks and they are still coming back positive.
> Has this happened to anyone else? Can anyone help plz

:hugs:

So sorry for your loss. It's so painful. Is it possible you could have gotten pregnant again? x


----------



## emily311287

sorry for your loss.

I mc on the 20th Dec and still am getting positive tests. My doctor has told me to give it one more week, then if I have another postive test he will look into it more - further scans etc. 

Not sure how long it takes to get a negative test - but my doctor was quite suprised that after 3 weeks I still had a postive test. 

I hope you get the answers you seek and can start to move on. It is a awful time and I no your pain. 

x x


----------



## Krissy27

I had a D&C Nov 16th I was 10 weeks along and the baby died at 8 weeks on Oct. 31st. I had a positive pregnancy test 7 1/2 weeks post D&C, I am now 8 weeks and I think they are finally reaching zero as I started bleeding now. I go in the end of this week to get my levels checked again. Mine just took a very long time to go back to zero and unfortunately I didn't ovulate before AF came. :( Better luck to you!


----------



## mummy 2 logan

Thank you girls. Has been the worst time of my life, especially over Xmas. Just had to put a brave face on for my 3 year old.
No, no chance of being pregnant again.

Emily, sorry for your loss also. Did you have a D&C or did you miscarry yourself? The doctor who performed my D&C said everything was taken away and all went straight forward. So I just hope after all of this they didnt miss a piece of pregnancy tissue. Hope you get your negative test soon xxx


----------



## lisacn

I'm so sorry for your loss,i've never been told its from when your baby died as some women have missed miscarriages that go on for weeks, the first time I was 6 weeks preg and it took 3 weeks from my erpc for a neg test and another 2 weeks before AF, the last time I was 10 weeks preg and it took just over 4 weeks for a neg test and AF turned up 2 days later. Some women get a neg test in a week, we are different but the waiting can be torturous. Maybe test in another week, big hugs x


----------



## emily311287

mummy 2 logan said:


> Emily, sorry for your loss also. Did you have a D&C or did you miscarry yourself? The doctor who performed my D&C said everything was taken away and all went straight forward. So I just hope after all of this they didnt miss a piece of pregnancy tissue. Hope you get your negative test soon xxx

hi..
I miscarried myself as I was in Cuba at the time and the doctors told me there that there nothing they can do and just 2 sit it out and wait. However if my test comes back again as postive next week doctor said a D&C is most likey after another scan 2 see what is going on.


----------



## Dahlia2007

mummy 2 logan said:


> Hi
> Just new to this and hope you can help.
> 
> I went for my 12 wk scan on the 20th December 2011 to find out the baby had no heart beat. Baby measured 8 weeks :cry:
> I had a D&C 2 days later on the 22nd December 2011. I was told that about 4 weeks from the date the baby died my pregnancy test would come back negative. It has now been 7 and a half weeks and they are still coming back positive.
> Has this happened to anyone else? Can anyone help plz

Hello,

I am sorry to hear about your loss. I went through a D&C on the same day. I found out at my 12 wk check up, on Dec 21, that the baby stopped growing at 8 or 9 weeks as well. I have been taking OPKs every day, and they have been positive every day. I made the mistake of thinking I was actually ovulating at first, but I have realized the hormone must still be in me. I am going to take a pregnancy test to see if anything shows up tonight. 

I am not understanding what your doctor meant by "4 weeks from the date the baby died my pregnancy test would come back negative." Until the D&C happened, your body actually still thought it was pregnant, so the hormones were still there. I would start counting 4 wks after the date of the D&C, because that when the hormones are expelled (through bleeding). I am hoping to have a negative HPT by one month after procedure. So you, like me, basically have another week to see if that's what will hold true. 

We haven't had intercourse yet, as the doctor said to wait one month before doing so ( I had a lot of bleeding during procedure, so I think the extra time is for my body to heal). Everyone else I've ever talked to about their D&C said two weeks was all they had to wait before sex, so it was odd to hear that I had to wait one month. He then said that we can TTC two months after the D&C procedure. I just really want to figure out ovulation before then. I am going to start BBTing tomorrow morning.


----------



## CozIvf

I have an ERPC tomorrow... im 10 weeks 1 day but baby died at 7 weeks... my pregnancy tests are coming back VERY dark.. think may take me a while for HCG to drop too.

it depends on the body i guess... good luck to you all xxx


----------



## mummy 2 logan

Dahlia2007-thank you for your response. I am also sorry to hear about your loss. I'm not sure either why the doctor said that about 4 wks after the baby died. It makes more sense for it to be from the D&C-i will wait another week then take another test. Some days I still bleed (not heavy) TBH I didnt expect it to last this length of time. The nurse at my hospital said to refrain from sexual intercourse for 2 weeks but allow your body to have at least 1 cycle before trying again. I think it allows them to calculate date better if you have your cycle. We havent had intercourse either yet, we are eager to start trying again though soon. 
Hope you get your negative test soon-let me know how you get on. x


----------



## Dahlia2007

mummy 2 logan said:


> Dahlia2007-thank you for your response. I am also sorry to hear about your loss. I'm not sure either why the doctor said that about 4 wks after the baby died. It makes more sense for it to be from the D&C-i will wait another week then take another test. Some days I still bleed (not heavy) TBH I didnt expect it to last this length of time. The nurse at my hospital said to refrain from sexual intercourse for 2 weeks but allow your body to have at least 1 cycle before trying again. I think it allows them to calculate date better if you have your cycle. We havent had intercourse either yet, we are eager to start trying again though soon.
> Hope you get your negative test soon-let me know how you get on. x

I'll let you know ; ) 
Actually today, I had a lot of creamy cm, which I haven't had since God know when. I hope it means something good. I am going to wait a few more days before taking HPT again. Maybe on Saturday.


----------

